# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  يوم الغضـب

## كل الحلا

البوم يوم الغضب



للمنشدون



        فهد الهديب - محمد المساعد - محمد المرشود         - سليمان العمري - عمر الضحيان 



الاناشيد



أدمت         فؤادي


أمحمد         قل لي


السيل


أزف         الموت


لقلب         القدس



ماذا         أقول


وأتى         اليهود



يا         قدس



يوم         الغضب


والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## غسان

_مشكور كل الحلا .. على المشاركات المميزة .._

----------


## كل الحلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

عطرت موضوعي بتواجد سيد..غسان..

ادام الله عزك

دمت برعاية الرحمن

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على الموضوع المميز منك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مشكور  على المشاركة المتميزة

----------


## عُبادة

منشودات رائعة 
الف شكر

----------


## كل الحلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



كل  التقدير لكم ولمروركم

دام ودكم

ودمتم برعاية الرحمن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كل الحلا  

__




_البوم يوم الغضب_




_للمنشدون_




_فهد الهديب - محمد المساعد - محمد المرشود - سليمان العمري - عمر الضحيان_ 




_الاناشيد_




_أدمت فؤادي_



_أمحمد قل لي_



_السيل_



_أزف الموت_



_لقلب القدس_




_ماذا أقول_



_وأتى اليهود_




_يا قدس_




_يوم الغضب_



_والله ولي التوفيق_




__










انشودة يا قدس  رائعه جدا 

شكرا لكي يا اختي 

دمتي بود

----------


## كل الحلا

شكرا جزيلا لمرورك

معاذ ملحم

دمت برعاية الرحمن

----------


## ريمي

ضال في ؟؟؟
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف شكر

----------


## كل الحلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لكم كل الشكر على تواجدكم

دمتم برعاية الرحمن

----------

